# New Kahns and Red Calipers today



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well what do you think ? stay or go ? Serious opinions please ? Thanks FRIENDS


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Stay - I like red calipers.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

GO FOR IT, GO FOR IT JOHN !!!! Â :

There's no stopping you now Â 

(I prefer the look of the RSTT's, you have more spokes Â : Red callipers - are you just going to paint the originals, or are you going to invest in some improved anchors, now that you have Revo? Â )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey so much traffic Paul, thought you were moving to the country and look at all that smog in the air ....yuk.

Porsche brakes on the way and the Wheels already on.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What do you know about NO2 ? I hear its a quick way to get more umph ! ??? ???


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice choice m8, go for it. Looks similar to mine 

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yeh, mine were free in the pack with the decals !


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

get those red callipers.. for real !!!!!
a defo' bigger brakes... Â 

but keep the RS alloys.... as on you're they look the business..... Â 

IMHO you could do a lot better than Kahns ... they are good. . . . . Â but come on mr unique ...... BBS.. Zender.. OZ.....BK Racing.....ABT.... some great alloys out there.... Â 









anyway the guy in the flat next door has got on for his honda accord.. enough said Â ;D although the Kahn RS-C ain't bad looking at all. !










but then again there is always the classic VW Teddy bear alloy !


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Red brake calipers - Nice!

Wheels - Not! (I much prefer the RS alloys, a lot classier looking IMO)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

nice alloys jon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Are you just getting red ones on the back then? Â  ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I quite like yer new look, but, I'm not too sure about the quattro decal on the arse. :-/ :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

John, keep the RS's and go for the red calipers... if you must... I like your car as is Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The rear tyres could do with a bit more air 

You're going to ruin your brand new wheels :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wheels are nice. the cheap decals look like - well cheap decals.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> wheels are nice. Â the cheap decals look like - well cheap decals.


Yep


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Blimey so much traffic Paul, thought you were moving to the country and look at all that smog in the air ....yuk.


Yeah, caused by all these people who keep messing about with the engines on their cars Â :



> ...the cheap decals look like - well cheap decals.


I think they look great on Daniela's Imola yellow TTC, but on a black TTR? Â :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I think they look great on Daniela's Imola yellow TTC, but on a black TTR? Â :-/


I must defend the Lord of the Rings:

I've seen the real thing and it looks stunning


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nobody likes change


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Glad its a free world(?) and we can all have our own likes and dislikes without a war (on here at least Â :-[)

Wait till you hear my Hissing Monster now !!!!!!

Hissing Sid... Hanniball Lector ...its just like a crazy hoover on LSD !

Scares Granny's at 300 metres ! 

No doubt you will all complain about that too, but hey, I dont give a toss ! ;D Â Where's me gloves and mudflaps then ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Glad its a free world(?) and we can all have our own likes and dislikes without a war (on here at least Â :-[)
> 
> Wait till you hear my Hissing Monster now !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dont forget your drainpipes :  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice number plate in your sig pic (be careful in case the law see it... 8) )


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Glad its a free world(?) and we can all have our own likes and dislikes without a war (on here at least Â :-[)


It's a free for all on here ;D



> Wait till you hear my Hissing Monster now !!!!!!
> 
> Hissing Sid... Hanniball Lector ...its just like a crazy hoover on LSD !
> 
> Scares Granny's at 300 metres !


OMG, what have you done now Â : An 'induction' kit? You'll need a chattering dump valve next Â 
What happened to the Khans, the RS4's are back? Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Too many votes for RS4's so I flogged em back to the Cambridge scrap merchant.

Was taking the lads for burns up th road in Middlesex to day, 4 forum posters, they were all dead impressed by the HISSSSSER, I reackon that 3 will def buy the kit at some stage !

It really increases the acceleration too, will be able to post Vagcom graph of the temps etc soon !(Thats if my "mekanic" gets his act together !")

Hissing Sid.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Who has got a

1.8 4 cyl DOHC turbo 20 valve fuel injection twin intercooler 6 speed ABS EDL ESP Haldex 4WD with cupholders

sticker then? Might look nice along the sills...........


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Who has got a
> 
> 1.8 4 cyl DOHC turbo 20 valve fuel injection twin intercooler 6 speed ABS EDL ESP Haldex 4WD with cupholders Â
> 
> sticker then? Might look nice along the sills...........


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Who has got a
> 
> 1.8 4 cyl DOHC turbo 20 valve fuel injection twin intercooler 6 speed ABS EDL ESP Haldex 4WD with cupholders Â
> 
> sticker then? Might look nice along the sills...........


Great idea...but unfortunately my TT has no cupholders!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Great idea...but unfortunately my TT has no cupholders!! Â


OK V:

1.8 4 cyl DOHC turbo 20 valve fuel injection twin intercooler 6 speed ABS EDL ESP Haldex 4WD plus anal probe Â

Is that better? Â [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Great idea...but unfortunately my TT has no cupholders!! Â


Go and open your glove box! It not only has two cup holders (you may call them trays) but also slots to hold coins in!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You tell that kid !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Who has got a
> 
> 1.8 4 cyl DOHC turbo 20 valve fuel injection twin intercooler 6 speed ABS EDL ESP Haldex 4WD with cupholders Â
> 
> sticker then? Might look nice along the sills...........


LOL! You forgot the mudflaps


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice wheels and calipers -

but I think we should ease off on the graphics - in his new sig pic John is wearing glasses, clearly the eyesights going a bit with age and he needs the BIG Quattro badge on the arse to spot his car in the car park along with all the other TTrs.

I think we should nip down to help polish out those swirl marks on the sides though - worst I've ever seen, but if the eyesights going he probably hasn't been able to tell ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As long as you don't intend to polish my rings away, Rob  :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Would be a braver man than I who would even think of it Dani!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew, I'm sooooooo relieved, Rob :-*

I had visions of all my decals being polished away 
NOT!  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any body touches my ring and there'll be trouble !

You see I am not Greek ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> You see I am not Greek ! Â :


What are you then ???

Ahhhh, I know: the decal man


----------

